# cobb accessport



## brandon.jr (Jun 11, 2008)

i crashed my 350z and i don't have it but i have the ap still i payed 700 for it but i need to pay the doctors so 500


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

^^ you have what?

edit: oic...like a ceipher....accessport to control common engine functions. it is serial number and car dependant or can I use it on multiple Z33s?


----------



## brandon.jr (Jun 11, 2008)

*accessport*

lost my car in a crash i got the ap 3 weeks before i payed 700 for it but i will see what i will get off of it


----------



## brandon.jr (Jun 11, 2008)

brandon.jr said:


> lost my car in a crash i got the ap 3 weeks before i payed 700 for it but i will see what i will get off of it. what it dose it marries to the car then u can unmarried. so it is unmarried then you can put in on you car.so i got it out of my 350z i think thats all it will work on.


----------

